# BMOQ Rumours



## JRBond (27 Aug 2012)

I was a Mod 2 BMOQ student at the Mega this past summer, unfortunately I didn't pass due to my PT test. However I started hearing some rumours in regards to the new TP for BMOQ, apparently those of us who have mod 1 will have to return to week 0 starting next year. Also another rumour floating around is that Health Services is going to have it's own BMOQ that will only be 6 weeks.

I was wondering if anyone in a higher paygrade has any insight into this?


----------

